# Cover of 'Imagine' re: cub debate...



## Vesuro (May 27, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1433744/

Any opinions? :3


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2010)

What a load of balls. He's taken a shit song and made it worse.


----------



## Vesuro (May 27, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What a load of balls. He's taken a shit song and made it worse.



Thanks for trolling today.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 27, 2010)

I lol'd, but _not_ in amusement.


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2010)

Vesuro said:


> Thanks for trolling today.



No.

You seem to think that people aren't allowed an opinion that differs from your own, so people who dislike cub art are automatically haters. Doesn't matter what circumstances cause them to dislike it, haters. Now, what you have done here, is basically taken a song about making the world a better place and mankind getting along, and applied it to erotic drawings of child animals. Because those two things are totally similar.

Incidentally, people don't hate cub art. They hate cub porn, which I guess is what you're complaining about. Oh, and that line about looking in the mirror? That's terrible. You're basically saying "yeah, I do bad things, but thats ok because so do you".

No, that is not a good argument. That is trying to shuffle the blame off on to someone else.

So, as a proper review of your "song". It is bad and you should feel bad. If you're re-editing a song to fight for something you believe in, make sure it's a song with a relevant message rather than bastardising a song about legitimate issues and changing it to supporting your fetish.

I mean, I don't even like Lennon or any of his whiney shite, but this corruption of it makes me annoyed.


----------



## Vesuro (May 27, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No.
> 
> You seem to think that people aren't allowed an opinion that differs from your own, so people who dislike cub art are automatically haters. Doesn't matter what circumstances cause them to dislike it, haters. Now, what you have done here, is basically taken a song about making the world a better place and mankind getting along, and applied it to erotic drawings of child animals. Because those two things are totally similar.
> 
> ...



Well, at least you made a reasonable argument, which is more than most people do.

People who 'hate' something are 'haters' in the same way that people who 'run' are 'runners' or people who 'smoke' are 'smokers'. That is the definition of the word 'hater'.

I don't actually have an issue with anyone disliking anything, or having a different opinion to me. My issue is with people who actually campaign about it, or try to say it should be illegal or banned, with no argument beyond 'I dun like it'.

If you take the line about the mirror in context, it's comparing what furries say about cub fans, to what non furries say about furries - _'Deviants oh so obscene'_. I don't personally believe that either are wrong or bad, art isn't a moral issue.

The song is about people not fighting about non-issues, and banding together to make a better society. That sounds a lot like my message.

I'm pro-freedom and pro-liberty. They have a right to their opinion as long as they don't try to enforce their morals and values on other people, i.e. by compaigning to ban something with no victim.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 27, 2010)

I hate John Lenin (Whoops! Did I just say Lenin? I mean Lennon...)


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2010)

Vesuro said:


> People who 'hate' something are 'haters' in the same way that people who 'run' are 'runners' or people who 'smoke' are 'smokers'. That is the definition of the word 'hater'.



Wrong. Just because people don't like it doesn't automatically denote hate, yet your wording says that if they don't agree they are a hater.



> I don't actually have an issue with anyone disliking anything, or having a different opinion to me. My issue is with people who actually campaign about it, or try to say it should be illegal or banned, with no argument beyond 'I dun like it'.



Well, you seem intent that anyone with an opposing view is either a hater or a troll, so that negates the first sentence. And actually, if you took time to read over all the threads that have been made about it, there are reasons and arguments against it other than just a plain dislike.



> If you take the line about the mirror in context, it's comparing what furries say about cub fans, to what non furries say about furries - _'Deviants oh so obscene'_. I don't personally believe that either are wrong or bad, art isn't a moral issue.



And the majority of them say that because it's funny to watch furries fly off the handle at the slightest criticism. Thats how proper internet trolling works.



> The song is about people not fighting about non-issues, and banding together to make a better society. That sounds a lot like my message.



No it doesn't. You've taken a song that is meant to speak to everyone about issues that affects everyone and replaced it with a group that is a minority amongst a minority fighting for something the majority see as nasty. They are not comparable.



> I'm pro-freedom and pro-liberty. They have a right to their opinion as long as they don't try to enforce their morals and values on other people, i.e. by compaigning to ban something with no victim.



There is no such thing as a victimless crime. Someone always gets hurt somewhere along the line.

And on the illegality side of things, I'll ask you the question:

If you have a photograph of a child being sexually abused, put it in photoshop, trace it, add furry bits then colour it and post it online. At which point in the process does it go from illegal to ok?


----------



## Vesuro (May 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> If you have a photograph of a child being sexually abused, put it in photoshop, trace it, add furry bits then colour it and post it online. At which point in the process does it go from illegal to ok?



I shouldn't reply here, but this never goes to OK and I just want you to understand where I'm coming from.

You had a picture of a child being abused. That's illegal and deplorable because a real child got hurt to make it.

I understand that this *can* happen, but it is probably a tiny minority of cases unless you're saying Arcc, Lando, Zen, Harumi, Shiuk etc have a lot of kids locked in their basements or a lot of child pornography.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

Already bawleeted, but fuck you anyways for using a beautiful song that way, whatever it said. >:[


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Already bawleeted, but fuck you anyways for using a beautiful song that way, whatever it said. >:[





> _Imagine there's no haters
> It's easy if you try...
> No more campaigns against cub art
> No more forums full of lies...
> ...


_

_That.


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

LOL... just LOL.  Vesuro's perv propaganda amuses me.  Reminds me of so many other horrid "BAWWWW I'M BEING PERSECUTED" works.  Remember that pic of TaurinFox crying with the rainbow flag in the background, and the subsequent parodies of said pic? I think this is better than that, even.

If Vesuro had actually come up with something ORIGINAL, and not just a sloppy rewrite of an extremely well known song, that might have made it a bit less lulzy.  Taking Lennon's song and skullfucking it just makes it even more hilarious/pathetic.


----------



## Grimfang (May 29, 2010)

Of what I can gather from my lack of knowledge about John Lennon's work, he was thinking about the suffering and pointless hate people endure because of wars, nationalistic pride, religious oppression, etc. I don't think this can be applied to one's right to have free access to pedophillic furry porn.

I didn't hear the song, so I can't say how nice it sounded. Maybe it was just a journal, and no recording. It feels comparable to the stereotypical furry use of quotes from historical figures, and applying it to a hobby, as if it somehow suffers the same kind of ordeals you can point to in history. It's incomparable to any rights movement, war, genocide, religious witch-hunts, etc.

Since you deleted the OP link, I'm assuming this should be closed. This doesn't look like it'll continue on in any kind of The Blue Note fashion.


----------

